# Do You Use A Firebox Basket?



## stonebriar (Dec 10, 2009)

Due to what I have learned on this site, I try to stay away from any alternative heat (even lump charcoal) other than pure hardwoods. I build my fire from hardwood kindling until I have the desired coals. My question is this: Is it necessary to do all of the above in some sort of a metal basket w/ high walls to keep the coals off of the sides of my firebox? I am already losing some external paint due to the high heat (coals) touching the interior walls of the firebox. How prevalent is a basket used among those on the Forum? Thanks.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 10, 2009)

Its not gonna help...The paint is gonna come off...The basket keeps the coals out fo the ash in all of my smokers....Oil the outside of your firebox or you acn repaint it. I started oiling mine with veg oil and it looks great


----------



## sescoyote (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been having the paint problem for some time, with that oil tip I and going to try and cure this.  Thanks!


----------



## pignit (Dec 10, 2009)

When mine is really good and hot... I spray all the hinges and hot spots... anything that's lookin like it needs it with a vegetable spray... kinda like a pam thing. Works great... when it's hot it sucks that oil right in.


----------



## jdt (Dec 10, 2009)

I use a basket to centralize the fire, help keep the coals out of the ashes and also makes clean up a little easier.


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Same here.

In addition, mine also controls the burn. It has a divider, so the fire has to turn a corner - this allows me to not have to re-fuel for three hours or more.


----------



## rivet (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep, wouldn't ever go back to not using one. I use hardwoods to smoke as well. I was going to send you some details via PM on my basket but your mailbox is full or you have them blocked.


----------



## warthog (Dec 10, 2009)

I use a basket.  Here is what it looks like.


----------



## rickw (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't use a basket just the grate that came with the unit.


----------



## autoferret (Dec 10, 2009)

If my offset wasn't so old and beat up i'd think about using the veg oil on here.  I use lump charcoal to start and then use hardwood from then on.


----------



## keithace (Dec 14, 2009)

i just made a basket before my last smoke...i used less charcoal and was able to maintain a constant heat for longer periods of time...worth the 17 bucks i paid for the piece of 24 by 24 inch expanded metal...instantly noticeable difference in fire control for me...a newbie...and i used a hardwood lump and briq mix...plus wood chips or chunks...


----------

